# caught a 33 inch steelie!



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

got into some nice fish the past few days but nothing compared to this 33 inch beast I hooked into the other day! he almost ran me to my backing before he tired out and was landed! Its was the heaviest steelie I ever picked up in my life. had to be 13 lbs easily if not more! wish I had a scale with me but don't have one so i measured it then had my buddy measure it too for confirmation! caught it on a white sucker spawn then let it go. enjoy! :B


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Bout time! Nice fish

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

atta boy nice catch!! SemperFi brother.


----------



## Wormser (Dec 16, 2009)

It seems like every other post today, the fish get bigger. Man am I jealous.


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

good **** man reminds me of that burger king commercial. u know the one about little hands compared to the double cheese. ur hands look tiny compared to that hog. did u finally start gettin in to them at the v?


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

ya it was the v. got 4 landed so far (hooked into more) but I still say this year is not as stacked with fish as other years. still have not even seen the suckers spawning at all either. weird?


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

here is the other fish I caught.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

There ya go..... look the grin on ya!!!!!


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

very nice fish i am jealous


----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

Niceeeeee,,, looks like a few may be showin up for you...


----------



## Steelaholic (Sep 5, 2009)

Very Nice!!


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

nice fish, but if he only got into your backing once, you are using too heavy of tippet, lol. seems like most of mine over 25-26 get me into the backing a few times. great fish man, i found a few on the vermilion today. none that big, but i did see a steelhead that could have been mistaken for a small submarine.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

fontinalis said:


> nice fish, but if he only got into your backing once, you are using too heavy of tippet, lol.


There is no such thing, and for the record I landed a 26 inch fish this morning who took a total of three feet of line and I never got him on the reel, just stripped. I use 3x tippet because I can't get a good drift with two, haha. I would use wire if the fish didn't care. It takes a fish over thirty inches to get to your backing if you really work them!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

Clayton said:


> There is no such thing, and for the record I landed a 26 inch fish this morning who took a total of three feet of line and I never got him on the reel, just stripped. I use 3x tippet because I can't get a good drift with two, haha. I would use wire if the fish didn't care. It takes a fish over thirty inches to get to your backing if you really work them!
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


was just using the cheap 6lb vanish flourocarbon. didn't actually go into the backing but I could see it on my reel. it was pretty close tho! as long as you don't horse your fish it won't break. when they want to run let them run. just add a lil pressure by palming the reel then reel in when they stop and you won't break off your fish you will tire them out. usually takes them a few runs/jumps then they will start to come in easier. I land most of my fish i hook into. rarely have a break off. just have to know your limits. I am used to it tho. I have caught plenty of steel. even caught um on 4lb test


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

They're fun on four pound for sure! Makes you sweat a little haha, especially near cover. I hooked one up yesterday that ran me completely into the backing, then came back and say angrily in the current with his head down. I was stupid to try to pull him out of the seam, I should have walked over and spooked him out. Oh well, lesson learned and I won't trust a clinch knot for a dropper anymore.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Awesome fish, grats on the catch! That is a beast...

I've started to see (and catch) the suckers in the V, we might just be fishing in different stretches... agreed that I haven't seen the schools yet which does seem odd. If my recent fishing luck holds up, today I will be catching a nice sampling of suckers with the odd chance of an inadvertant Steelhead catch.


----------

